# Useful PDF Guides for Touring...



## peejay

Hopefully this could develop into a useful resource...

Please give links to any PDF documents you have found that might come in handy for members while away touring Europe.

*Only PDF documents that can be downloaded and accessed without internet connection please.*

Submit your entry in the following format..

Country - Region - Information - Link to information.

I'll start it off in the next post.....

Pete


----------



## peejay

France.

Franche-Comte Region (Depts 25 Doubs, 39 Jura, 70 Haute-Saone, 90 Belfort).

Handy List of CampingCar Aires...

http://www.franche-comte.org/content/download/1227/12432/file/CAMPING_CARS_FRANCHE_COMTE_2013.pdf

Handy List of Campsites...

* http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/0d3f4a66#/0d3f4a66/1

* = Download magazine from this link and then click on 'PDF' option at bottom right of page.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Germany.

Lower Rhine Region (Niederrhein).

Handy List of Stellplatze, all in German but includes coords and photo's

http://niederrhein-tourismus.janitor-cms.com/resources/nt/images/Reisemobil_201314.pdf

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

No chance of the MHFs database as a PDF is there Pete  

Dick


----------



## barryd

There are some useful downloads in the MHF download section.

Last year I put together a PDF for stopovers (Aires, Sostas etc) that were next to or near water. Its aimed at boaters but anyone who likes to be parked next to rivers or lakes might like it, especially fishermen/women 

It covers France, Italy, Austria, Slovenia and Germany but mainly France.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ing_for_Motorhomers_in_Europe_Guide#dldetails

There are a few other PDFs to be found on here as well.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads.html


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> No chance of the MHFs database as a PDF is there Pete
> 
> Dick


I wish, still hoping for some POI's. :roll:

Pete


----------



## peejay

France.

Poitou-Charentes Region (Depts 16 Charente, 17 Charente Maritime, 79 Deux-Sevres, 86 Vienne)

Combined list of Campsites with Motorhome servicepoints and Campincar Aires...

http://www.poitou-charentes-tourisme.com/brochures/ACC.pdf

Pete


----------



## peejay

Germany.

All Regions.

'TopPlatz', a scheme listing the best 75 Stellplatze in Germany....

http://www.top-platz.de/downloads/broschuere/TopPlatz_2013.pdf

Pete


----------



## peejay

France.

Lorraine Region, (Dept 55 Meuse)

List and map of CampingCar Aires on and around the River Meuse.

http://cdt55.tourinsoft.com/Upload/MEDIA_54b2e513-2a4c-4888-a630-5a90c8b8379d.pdf

Pete


----------



## peejay

Germany.

Allgäu Region of Southern Germany (covering parts of SE Baden-Württemberg and SW Bavaria).

List and map of Campsites and Stellplätze...

http://www.allgaeu.info/se_data/_filebank/System/Travel/Marketing/Werbemittel/camping.pdf

Pete


----------



## peejay

France.

Centre Region (Dept 37 Indre et Loire) Loches.

A map of 4 free overnight parking areas and one motorhome servicepoint within the beautiful town of Loches...

http://www.imagidee-cms.fr/medias128/vielocale/plan-parkings.pdf

List of Campsites and CampingCar Aires in and around Loches (P48 of 56 onwards).....

http://www.loches-tourainecotesud.com/content/download/5714/344496/file/Hbergements2013.pdf

Pete


----------



## Zebedee

Apathy reigns I see Pete! :roll:

This could make a really useful entry for the Members Guides if you manage to collect enough files.

Come on you lot - the exhilaration is over now it has been born. Back to more important matters! :lol: :lol:

Here are a few we looked at when we were planning a cycling holiday. Some more useful than others, but have included them so you can select.

Disability cycling
http://www.getcycling.org.uk/media/bikes-not-barriers.pdf

St Malo cycling tour
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/m...ails/pdf/st-malo-cycle-route-tour-details.pdf

Canal du Midi cycling
http://www.outdoortravel.com.au/content/pdfs/2012/France_Canal_du_Midi_self-guided_cycle_ni_2013.pdf

French cycling ideas
http://www.frenchcyclingholidays.com/pdf/fch-brochure.pdf

Champagne/Ardenne cycling
http://www.tourisme-champagne-ardenne.com/ExtranetFichiers/Presse/236/VELO GB.pdf

Scottish Canals
http://www.scottishcanals.co.uk/media/592685/british waterways handbook a5 low res.pdf

Dave :wink:


----------



## raynipper

Sorry not a pdf but very comprehensive list.

http://www.camping-normandie-france.com/

Ray.


----------



## andrewball1000

I usually trawl the MHF forum posts for the country I am visiting and cut and past anything relevant into a Word Document then print it. I have found a wealth of info here. You could also save this as a PDF.


----------



## peejay

Thanks Ray, found a PDF from your link...

France.

Haute & Basse Normandie Regions (Depts 14 Calvados, 50 Manche, 61 Orne, 27 Eure, 76 Seine Maritime).

List of CampingCar Aires in Normandy...

http://www.normandie-tourisme.fr/content/media/document.php?id_document=1090&id_format=1

Pete


----------



## Christine600

This site has free pdf guides that you can download for more than 400 destinations. Not motorhome specific but still useful:

http://www.arrivalguides.com/en

They list their most popular guides:

City guides: London, Barcelona, Paris, Berlin, Rome, Stockholm, Amsterdam, New York, Mallorca, Copenhagen

But they also include smaller places like Pippi's Vimmerby.


----------



## peejay

Germany.

Schleswig-Holstein Region. Ostsee Coast (Flensburg down to Lubeck).

List and map of Stellplätze..

>Click Here<

List and map of Campsites...

>Click Here<

Pete


----------



## georgiemac

Oh how I wish I knew what you are all talking about
:lol:


----------



## joedenise

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm

this will give you the aires in france all you have to do is fill in your name and email and they will send a link to download the pdf works on or off line

joe

ps click on pdf version and then as above


----------



## peejay

Germany.

Rhineland-Palatinate Region - Mosel

Map and list of most campsites and Stellplätze along the River Mosel.
Ideal for a first time visitor to show just how many overnight options there are along this stretch of river...

>Click Here<

Pete


----------



## suedew

Great idea, thank Peejay, have bookmarked this, just hope i can find it again lol.
shall have a look at all and dig out my external drive for downloads.
you're a star.

Sue


----------



## bigcats30

peejay said:


> Germany.
> 
> Rhineland-Palatinate Region - Mosel
> 
> Map and list of most campsites and Stellplätze along the River Mosel.
> Ideal for a first time visitor to show just how many overnight options there are along this stretch of river...
> 
> >Click Here<
> 
> Pete


Excellent Pete thank you as off there in a couple of weeks


----------



## aldra

How do I download PDF files to the IPad ???

Or even the Acer laptop

I wish I lived near one of you to show me

Aldra


----------



## peejay

aldra said:


> How do I download PDF files to the IPad ???
> 
> Or even the Acer laptop
> 
> I wish I lived near one of you to show me
> 
> Aldra


I use the free 'PDF Reader' app on my ipod.

Very easy to use, even I can work it. 

Pete


----------



## flyinghigh

Good reader is a excellent app for iPad and iPhone, will convert many different file formats, well worth the couple of quid from the App Store 

Ivor


----------



## peejay

France.

Alsace Region (Depts 67 Bas-Rhin, 68 Haute-Rhin)

List and map of Campsites...

http://www.tourisme67.com/pdf/hebergement/guide-camping-alsace.pdf

List and map of CampingCar Aires...

http://www.tourisme67.com/pdf/hebergement/aires-de-services-pour-camping-car.pdf

Pete


----------



## brynric

Im 'afraid I don't have any files or links to offer but many thanks to all the contributors.



aldra said:


> How do I download PDF files to the IPad ???


Download the file, touch the top right of the screen and touch "open in iBooks". You can organise there into different categories.


----------



## peejay

Multilingual Accident Statements.

Most, if not all insurers will probably supply you with an English version of the European Accident Statement which could help in the unfortunate event of an accident abroad.

It might also help if you also have a few in the language of the countries you are travelling through. Available in several languages to print off....

>English - English<

>English - German<

>English - French<

>English - Italian<

>English - Spanish<

>English - Portugese<

>English - Dutch<

>English - Turkish<

>English - Polish<

>English - Swedish<

Pete


----------



## peejay

Europe.

Balkans Region (Bosnia-Herzogovina, Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, Albania).

List of Campsites and their coords in the above countries...

http://www.camping-albania.eu/pr/download.php?id=615012

Pete


----------



## peejay

France.

Midi-Pyrennees Region (Dept 46, Lot).

List and info of CampingCar Aires...

http://www.tourisme-lot.com/Upload/Mediatheque/arborescence/infos-pratiques/centre-de-ressources/Campings-cars(1).pdf

Note, You might have to cut and paste the link as I can't get it to display properly on here.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Switzerland.

Relevant to all Motorhomes over 3500kg GVW.

Swiss Customs Infosheet on the Heavy Vehicle Tax (PSVA)....

>Download Infosheet<

Link to Form 15.91 is also available from Infosheet above in pdf format, or can be downloaded from the attachment below.

Note this document is for info only as the Form 15.91 you fill in at the border also has yellow and pink carbon copies for customs retention.

Pete


----------



## peejay

France

Dept 68 (Haute-Rhin)

St-Hippolyte

A flyer listing 6 x motorhome friendly overnight parking spots around this charming little town, There is also a service point (3euro)..

http://cities.reseaudescommunes.fr/cities/317/documents/quzgkdax6q9erf.pdf

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aren't all or most of these in Uncleswedes XL file.

I have a copy if anyone needs it, 20mb download.


----------



## peejay

France

Dept 17 (Charente Maritime).

La Rochelle. Handy flyer showing coords and locations of the various motorhome stoppovers available around the port......

http://www.larochelle-tourisme.com/...Info_pratiques/depliant_camping-cars_2012.pdf

Pete


----------



## peejay

A link to regional aires and motorhome relevant info from Calmeo.

Unfortunately only a few seem to be available in pdf format but there is absolutely loads of info here....

http://en.calameo.com/books/0016445452716ee7501ef

Click on 'read publication' to view a document and then click on the 'download' icon at the top of page if not greyed out to convert to PDF Format as shown in att'd picture.

Pete


----------

